# PGCE Primary in Dubai



## mj89 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey guys! 

I am currently living in Qatar, and am 1 month into my Primary PGCE through the University of Sunderland. My father is being relocated to Dubai for work in December, and due to him being my sponsor here in Doha, it means I need to relocate too. 
In a desperate attempt to not lose out on more than a year, I am desperately looking for a primary school and mentor who would be willing to take me on from January onwards. Has anybody got any suggestions as to how to go about this? I don't know anybody in Dubai and I do not know of any schools I should be looking at. 

Any advice would be great! 
Mj.


----------

